# meter reading and separate buildings?



## Philphine (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry about the multiple questions on basicly one subject, but it seemed like too much to try and get info for in one thread.

anyway, i'm wanting to add electricity to a detatched garage with a loft over it. a few people have suggested if i finish the loft, make so it can be a separate residence to rent if i want. i'd rather it be a part of the main house so i'm wondering, if it has a separate meter is there more cost involved, like the power co. maybe charging you extra to read two meters, or are they just looking at whatever the kilowatt hours are and not caring if it's split bettween two meters, giving me the option of renting if i wanted to later?

hope that made sense and thanks for any help.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 2, 2007)

The POCO charges you "rent" to use, and for them to maintain, the meter. Also the time it takes to read an extra meter. 
Since a home theoretically only needs one meter to function of course you will be charged to have a second one in use.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Philphine:
LG&E will charge you a minimum on each meter but once you pass the minimum the cost will be the same.
You could use only the meter on the house and, if you rent the loft out, you could rent it as fully furnished and get much more rent for it. If you seperate it you would have the issue of using electricity for your shop down stairs.
Glenn


----------



## JoeD (Mar 2, 2007)

Take a look at your current bill. All the charges that are not for electrical usage will doubled when you have a second service.


----------



## petey_racer (Mar 2, 2007)

JoeD said:


> Take a look at your current bill. All the charges that are not for electrical usage will doubled when you have a second service.


Good explanation!


----------



## tmiskimen (Mar 3, 2007)

A lot depends on your state's PUC and how much your Electric Service providerchecks on customers. As to how the netering would be handled, I aggree with the other comment to supply the KWH thru your one meter and call it "utilities provided". However, in some states that might put you on a commercial rate which could be higher. 
Retired Investor Owned Utility Meter Supt.


----------

